

JBoss Application Server 7 to ship in July - stephstad
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/virtualization/jboss-application-server-7-to-ship-in-july/3371?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zdnet%2Fvirtualization+%28ZDNet+Virtualization%29

======
Karhan
Are there any Jboss users here? If so what do you consider an ideal use case
for this tool/framework?

~~~
stephstad
JBoss AS 7 is a Java application server - it supports the Java EE 6 Web
Profile and a future version (AS 7.1) will support the full Java EE 6
specification. So it supports all the standard Java enterprisey stuff like
transactions, messaging and security and supports Spring-based apps. as well.
But it's also super-lightweight and modular - think Tomcat, Jetty or Resin so
small enough to embed or deploy in small footprint environments.

